
Selling Queerness: The Curious Case of Fun Home - greifswalder
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2016/04/branding-queerness-the-curious-case-of-fun-home/479532/?single_page=true
======
nailer
Was wondering where I'd heard this name: I've read the book. It's a well told
story of someone realising their parents are human beings and a good read if
you've ever felt like you're 'outside' something, for want of a better term.

------
fullshark
Sounds like any time someone wants to make a mass market commercial adaptation
of an original work with dark themes.

